# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Fluoxitine en mijn vriendin

## Scoooter

Ik heb een vriendin die in haar jeugd aandacht tekort heeft gehad. Omdat haar ouders (inmiddels gescheiden) niet gelukkig waren samen is hier de grootste reden van. Door deze jeugd heeft ze zich een aantal eigenschappen eigen gemaakt, waaronder dat de erg veel claimt en veel last heeft van angstgevoelens. Ze is telkens bang dat ik haar verlaat, en als ik iemand uitnodig of ik ga ergens naar toe, krijg ik al snel te horen dat ze dat niet leuk vind, en wordt ze boos (in mijn beleving, want zelf zegt ze op dat soort momenten enkel en alleen bang te zijn). Ze dikt deze angst-ingeving aan met allerlei emoties/gevoelens en is compleet de realiteit kwijt. 

Ik kon hier niet meer tegen en mede daarom is ze aan de fluoxitine gegaan. Daar is ze momenteel een maand of 2-3 mee bezig. Ze slikt 30mg per dag. In het begin was er een duidelijk positief verschil merkbaar. Ze was rustiger......en als het toch fout ging waren de "episodes" minder heftig.

De laatste tijd liggen we weer continu met elkaar in de clinch... erg vermoeiend. Ze zegt continu dat ik boos ben, en is voor mijn gevoel wat afstandelijker geworden. Natuurlijk zorgen de medicijnen er ook voor dat positieve emoties minder heftig zijn. Om een voorbeeld te noemen, is haar lustgevoel compleet weg...wat als man zijnde best moeilijk is om soms te verkroppen. Sex was altijd erg aanwezig, en ook erg prettig vanuit 2 kanten, maar nu is het bijna verdwenen,en als het gebeurt voelt het voor mij alsof ze het voor MIJ doet....niet zoals ik het prettig vind dus. Ik begrijp het wel! Maar neemt niet weg dat ik het soms erg mis. 
Ik heb het gevoel alsof de medicatie zijn werking wat verliest. Maar wie ben ik om daarover de kennis te hebben! Vandaar mijn vraag over fluoxitine:

Wat doet het met je? Onderdrukken of ook genezen?
Hoe moet ik me de cyclus voorstellen?
Hoe zal het gaan als ze na een half jaar gaat afbouwen? Wat moet ik me voorstellen hoe dit invloed heeft op haar toestand?

Nog even een kleine aanvulling over mezelf, omdat ik zelf ook momenteel niet de meeste rust heb in mijn hoofd. Ik ben 4 maart met een "burn-out" thuis beland, en er is gebleken dat dit vooral door mijn werkgever kwam. Momenteel heb ik het dienstverband bij deze werkgever beëindigd, en ga ik heel iets anders doen. Maar ik moet daarvoor wel een 2-jarige opleiding volgen. Mijn salaris ben ik dan kwijt en ik krijg 14 maanden een WW uitkering. Allemaal wat onzekerheden! Dat speelt ook mee in onze situatie, dat ik ook niet sterk in mijn schoenen sta op emotioneel gebied. 


gr Scoot

----------


## meneereddie

Ik denk dat het verstandig is, om tijdens de antidepressie kuur, een psychotherapeutische behandeling aan te vragen voor jullie beiden. Ik zou dat met je huisarts overleggen als ik in jouw schoenen zou staan. 

Mijn persoonlijke mening doet misschien niet ter zake, maar ik denk dat je vriendin vroeger veel heeft verloren waar ze van hield, en dat zij nu op een door haar neurologische ontwikkelde wijze, alles waar zij om geeft, of van houdt, wil vasthouden, en niet meer los wil laten. Haar gemoedsgesteldheid is daar ook onder gaan leiden, en doordat het een lange tijd aan de gang is, is het bijna niet mogelijk om uit dat gevoel en om uit die denkwijze en gedachten te ontsnappen, zonder psychotherapeutische hulp. Ik ben een groot voorstander voor praten.

----------


## sietske763

ik meen me te herinneren dat er eerder veel gepost is over jou en je vriendin omdat het toen ook al wat moeizamer ging.
ik vind dat ed een goed antwoord gaf
PRATEN met een hulpverlener en dan wel een psychotherapeut en als het even kan een psychotherapeut die ook med. mag voorschrijven(heb ik zelf ook gehad)
die heeft dan een totaal plaatje van moeilijkheden en medicatie en kan dat evt aanpassen.

----------


## Scoooter

Mijn vriendin heeft al tal van therapieën achter de rug en is daar momenteel klaar mee. Ze vertrouwd op de medicatie, en het klopt ook dat deze zijn werk wel doen, maar wat mijn zorg is.....dat als ze over een paar maanden zal gaan stoppen met de medicatie, dat haar problemen weer terug komen. 

Ik kan bij de huisarts wel een therapie aanvragen, maar daar moeten we beide mee instemmen anders heeft het geen zin. Ze claimt me nog steeds, en lijdt een leven waarin angst een grote rol speelt. Angst voor het idee dat ik haar zal verlaten, angst voor het idee dat ze haar werk niet goed doet, extreme angst voor spinnen, vliegende beestjes etc. 

We zijn laatst eens naar een paranormale beurs geweest, puur uit nieuwsgierigheid....en ook eens blind bij iemand een sessie laten lezen. Heel eigenaardig dat die vrouw meteen al tegen mijn vriendin zei dat ze teveel claimt, en op die manier de relatie geen stand zal houden. Ik paste me teveel aan haar aan en moest daar ook mee stoppen. 
Ik ben helemaal niet van dit soort dingen, maar in het half uur dat die vrouw sprak heeft ze zonder enige voorkennis TELKENS de spijker op zijn kop geslagen. 

De angst waaronder mijn vriendin alles schuift, zou door die medicatie (naar mijn weten) toch een stuk minder moeten zijn... Maar doet een situatie zich voor, dan overheerst die angst haar emoties compleet. Hoe komt ze aan al dar soort angsten? In haar jeugd heeft ze altijd in een gezin gewoond waarij de vader en moeder niet gelukkig waren samen. Dat heeft een hele grote invloed op haar gehad, waardoor ze niet de aandacht heeft gekregen die ze nodig had. Waardering en liefde werden dmv kadootjes gecompenseerd. Vader gaf vaak te aan dat ze dingen niet goed deed, vandaar haar onzekerheid. 
Veel is vanuit haar jeugd te herleiden... Maar omdat we nu in het hier en nu zitten moeten we er NU mee omgaan. 

Ik hoop dat de fluoxitine ook een genezende werking heeft op haar, en dat niet als straks de medicatie wordt afgebouwd, het hele feest opnieuw beginnen zal. Doordat NU de situatie bij haar redelijk "verdoofd" is, is er voor haar geen reden om therapie te volgen. "Het gaat nu toch goed!" en "Ik heb er even genoeg van".....zijn haar redenen om het momenteel niet te doen. Mijn gevoel zegt me dat het niet weg is, maar wordt onderdrukt, en er daadwerkelijk iets "therapeutisch" aan moet gebeuren op dit moment. 

Ik was daarom wel erg benieuwd of fluoxitine naast onderdrukken ook bepaalde genezende werkingen heeft op het psyche. 



gr Scoot

----------

